#  Schulmedizin >   Kopfschmerzen nach Weisheitszahnoperation? >

## Capricious

Hallo, 
habe letzten Donnerstag (also vor 3 Tagen) einen Weisheitszahn rausbekommen. Das war jetzt der 3. (und vorerst letzte). War bei meinem ganz normalen Zahnarzt.  
Insgesamt waren alle eigentlich sehr unproblematisch, nach dem 1. (noch nicht rausgewachsen, Unterkiefer links) tat mir hauptsächlich der Kieferknochen weh, da dieser ziemlich angefräst werden mußte.  
Der 2. war schon rausgewachsen (Oberkiefer links), wurde gezogen und 2 Stunden danach war ich schon wieder fit, komplett ohne Schmerztabletten. 
Der 3. jetzt saß noch im Unterkiefer rechts, mußte also auch rausgeholt werden. Zahnarzt meinte es mußte aber diesmal so gut wie kein Kieferknochen weggefräst werden und soweit bin ich auch zufrieden, die Wunde selbst scheint gut zu verheilen und tut auch kaum mehr weh. 
ABER, seitdem habe ich ständig Kopfschmerzen... mal mehr, mal weniger. Größtenteils immer so´n Druck in der (auffälligerweise) rechten (!) Schläfe. Mal zieht es auch durch die Stirn, die Augen fühlen sich drückend an... 
Woher kann das kommen? Sowohl nach dem 1. als auch nach dem 3. Zahn jetzt habe ich "dolomo" als Schmerzmittel bekommen. Beim 1. mal brauchte ich nur 1 Tag- & 1 Nachttablette. Die Tage danach ab und zu eine normale Paracetamol. Jetzt bei diesem Zahn brauchte ich 3 Tag- & 2 Nachttabletten, also mehr. Als Nebenwirkungen wird bei Netdoktor "Kopfschmerzen" aufgeführt. Kann das davon kommen? Obwohl ich nach dem 1. Zahn + Dolomo keine Kopfschmerzen hatte. Kann das an der Dosis liegen? Oder "funktionieren" Nebenwirkungen nur nach dem Motto "immer oder nie"? 
Andere Frage: Kann bei der Operation irgendwas schief gelaufen sein, das die Kopfschmerzen hervorruft?  
Wäre euch für eine Antwort sehr, sehr dankbar!!
Viele Grüße, 
Capricious

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Ich möchte dich hier herzlichst Willkommen heißen.  
Das mit dem Nebenwirkung ist sehr unterschiedlich. Man kann Nebenwirkungen haben, oder keine. Das heißt aber nicht das man sie beim nächsten mal nnicht bekommt. Und dann wieder, kann es sein, dass wieder keine auftreten. Und die Dosierung spielt sicherlich eine Rolle.  
Ob das jetzt vom Zahnziehen kommen kann oder nicht, das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.  
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich

----------


## Capricious

Lieben Dank, sun! 
Bin jetzt auf eine neue Idee gebracht worden, mein Vater hat Migräne, dies scheint vererbbar zu sein und tritt oft um´s 20. Lebensjahr erstmalig auf. Hab ihm meine Schmerzen beschrieben und er meinte, das wäre typisch für Migräne... habe dann eine Dolormin Migräne Tablette von ihm genommen und nach ca. einer 3/4 Stunde waren die Kopfschmerzen weg. Paracetamol, Aspirin usw. hat bis dahin keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt. 
Ausschlaggebend für Migräne soll evtl. auch dieser "Trigeminusnerv" sein... der verdächtig nah im Unterkiefer liegt - hm! Wie auch immer, vielleicht hat die Operation und der ganze Stress die letzte Zeit - der nach der OP abgefallen ist - ja meine Migräneveranlagung aktiviert...  :Sad:  
Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt seit über 48 Stunden (so lang wie nie zuvor) ätzendste Kopfschmerzen und fühl mich richtig schlecht... die Tablette lässt nach, werde jetzt eine weitere nehmen und mich dann im Bett verkriechen...  :Sad:  
Vielleicht gibt es doch noch einen Experten, der mir weiterhelfen kann? 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Capricious

Hallo! 
Auch, wenn es wahrscheinlich niemanden so recht interessieren mag... aber vielleicht stolpert ja jemand mit dem gleichen Problem irgendwann mal über dieses Thema und findet Hilfe.  :Zwinker:  
Also, nachdem ich die Kopfschmerzen nicht mehr aushalten konnte, hat mir mein Hausarzt gestern Morgen Aspirin gespritzt - gegen Migräne... das Stechen in der Schläfe ging vorerst weg, dafür hatte ich ´nen Dröhnschädel - naja! 
Gestern Abend dann kam der Schmerz wieder und bevor ich mir noch eine Nacht um die Ohren schlage (irgendwann muß man ja auch mal wieder fit sein und seinen Verpflichtungen nachkommen...), sind wir direkt in die Neurologische Notaufnahme gedüst. Nach einigen Tests,´ner Infusion mit Paracetamol und einer Blutuntersuchung ging es mir zwar schon etwas besser, aber die Ursache war immernoch nicht klar, neurologisch war es nicht, Migräne hat der Arzt auch ausgeschlossen... und meinte, es würde höchstwahrscheinlich wirklich vom Zahn kommen => Entzündung. 
Nun gut, Paracetamol mit nach Hause bekommen, vor´m Schlafen noch 2 genommen und die Nacht war erträglich. Habe immernoch ´nen (im Vergleich) sehr leichten Dröhnschädel, bin heute früh direkt zum Zahnarzt... und ja - es kommt vom (nicht mehr vorhandenem) Zahn. In eine Stelle (die er nicht nähen konnte) hat sich wohl irgendwas abgesetzt, also Nähte auf, ausgespült und irgendso´n (recht schlecht schmeckenden) Streifen reingelegt. 
Hoffentlich war´s das mit den Kopfschmerzen, wär ich ja nie drauf gekommen, dass das durch ´ne kleine Entzündung ausgelöst werden kann! 
Allen anderen viel Glück mit ihren Zähnen!  :Smiley:  Thema kann geschlossen werden! 
Viele Grüße

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
wieso sollte das Thema niemanden interessieren?
Nur weil niemand etwas zu Deinem Thema beitragen konnte?
Das gibt es öfters!
Immerhin gab es bisher 36 Aufrufe!!! 
Warum sollte das Thema geschlossen werden? 
Vll will doch irgendjemand mal was dazu schreiben, oder dir selber fällt noch was neues ein. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Capricious

Sorry, sollte kein Angriff sein, kann nur verstehen, dass so ein Thema nicht so interessant ist wie viele andere Themen hier und wenn man sich so umguckt, bräuchte man sich mit Kopfschmerzen eigentlich wirklich nicht beschweren, da haben andere Leute, denen es offensichtlich sehr viel schlechter geht, viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Unterstützung verdient! 
Okay, wollte euch nicht in eure Themen-Handhabung reinreden, wenn ihr hier nix schließt, ist das natürlich auch okay! 
Nochmals sorry, war wirklich nicht böse gemeint!

----------


## lucy230279

ist schon okay, aber manchmal dauert es eben länger, weil kaum einer unserer user 24 on sein kann..wart einfach noch a bissl ab.. 
themen werden nur im "notfall" geschlossen. 
hauptsache dir gehts bald wieder besser :Smiley:

----------


## Capricious

Ich habe ja auch gar keine Antworten erwartet, wenn einem nichts einfällt, braucht man ja auch nichts schreiben.  :Smiley:  
Das Einzige was ich mit meinem Beitrag gestern Morgen erreichen wollte, war, dass das Thema hier "aufgeklärt" wird, durch mich, mit einem abschließenden Beitrag darüber, was nun letztendlich herausgekommen ist, was mir geholfen hat - falls irgendwann jemand mit den selben Problemen auf dieses Thema stoßen sollte. 
Wie gesagt, mein Problem hat sich ja nun anscheinend erledigt, brauchte seit vorgestern Nacht keine Schmerztabletten mehr, Kopf ist okay - also warte ich auch nicht auf Antworten.  :Smiley:  
Viele Grüße!

----------


## Mysticdragon

Hi,
ich bin auf dieses Thema über google gestoßen.  Ich habe ähnliche Probleme nur andere Ursache vermutlich. 
Ich hatte schon immer Dauerkopfschmerzen seit ungefair 8 Jahren aufgefallen. Und die letzten jahren wurde es immer schlimmer.
Hab die letzten zwei Jahre verschiedene Möglichkeiten probiert Akupunktur, Kernspint, Augen, Neurologe, und jetzt vor kurzen mein Kiefer.
Am Dienstag wurde ein weissheitszahn entfernt unten links ganz hinten weil oben der weissheitszahn nicht rausgekommen ist. Und so ein Bakterienträger ist. Und entzündungen verursacht wo auch eine war.  
Beim rausnehmen ich hab eine spritze zur Betäubung bekommen. Der Zahn bzw. die wurzeln waren mit ein anderen Zahn zusammen. Und wie der locker war wollte der nicht raus. Der musste in drei teile gefrässt werden. Und dann stellte sich raus das die wurzel ein rechtwinkliger haken war.
Nun gut selten gehen die Kopfschmerzen mal für kurz weg ca. 1-2min oder darunter. Und nach der Behandlung wie ich draußen war gingen plötzlich die Kopfschmerzen für ca. 2 Minuten weg. Was schon lange nicht mehr vorkam. Und seit gestern Abend haben sich die Kopfschmerzen auch noch verschlimmert. 
Ich weiß nicht ich vermute mal das hängt mit den rausgekommen zahn zusammen. Weil es ja noch hinten beim bewegen weh tut und noch nicht zugeheilt ist.
Ich hab auch schon etliche Tabletten probiert paracetamol, dolormin extra, ibupropfen, Aspirin. Und nichts hat annähernd eine besserung gebracht. Wo hier von Migräne gesprochen wurde. Mein Hausarzt hat noch nie was erwähnt das es evtl. eine Migräne sein könnte.
Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln meine Konzentration ist fast 0 und immer und immer stärkeren Kopfschmerzen. Bringen mich um meine Geduld.
Ich hole grad mein Quali nach würde gern auch noch viel anderes lernen. Aber wegen diesen verdammten Problemen nicht möglich.  
Naja da das teilweise evtl. zusammen hängt wollte ich jetzt nicht gleich ein neuen Thread aufmachen. Sondern erst mal um eure Meinung fragen. Ob das evtl. ein Anzeichen ist das es von den Zähnen kommen könnte?  
Liebe Grüße
Mysticdragon

----------


## tubi5

Hallo Capricious, 
ich kann das nur bestätigen, mir hat Dein Beitrag geholfen den richtigen Weg zu gehen. Ich selbst bin ab und zu Migräne geplagt und das war ganz ähnlich, einzig die Übelkeit hat gefehlt! 
Mein Verlauf, Donnerstag Zahn wurde mir der Zahn gezogen (beabsichtigte Wortwahl), mit Nachspritzen, weil da lebt noch etwas. Abgefräst wurde bei mir nichts, er hat den Zahn geteilt, weil er in einem Stück nicht rausging.
Soweit so gut. Mit war kalt an dem Tag, in der Nacht bekam ich Schüttelfrost, hätte ich nicht auf Toilette gemusst hätte ich es nicht gemerkt, im Laufe des nächsten Tages setzen die Kopfschmerzen ein, rechte Seite und die Augen schmerzten auch, laut Arzt ist in der Spritze Adrenalin enthalten, ich nehme an das mir deshalb kalt war.
Also Freitag nochmal zum Arzt, sah alles gut aus, Krankschreibung und iboprofen600 und ab nach Hause.
Wochenende, die Kopfschmerzen werden stärker, die Tabletten helfen leicht, meist schlafe ich, wache mit von Kopfschmerzen geplagt auf, also wer schläft hat keine Schmerzen wurde mal irgendwo gesagt, das sehe ich etwas anders.
Montag, nach der recherche hier ahnte ich ja was kommt, also Wunde aufmachen, Spritze natürlich, und dann wurde die Entzündung ausgehoben (ich drücke es mal freundlich aus), gespült, Paste rein und ein Streifen drüber.
Mir geht es besser, am Nachmittag bekomme ich nun Kopfschmerzen auf der linken Seite, diesmal die fiesen, solange ich mich nicht bewege ist es fast gut, aufstehen oder niesen sind die reinste Qual. Der Puls hämmert auf der schlimmsten Stelle sein Lied. Ich nehme Tropfen die ich von meinem Hausarzt gegen Migräne bekommen habe, er möchte mich von den Triptanen weghalten. Sie sind auch für Leute die frisch operiert worden sind, also ziemlich stark, sie haben kaum eine Wirkung.
Dienstag, wieder beim Arzt, Entzündung ist besser, ich entschließe mich auf eine Spritze zu verzichten, ein schlimmer Fehler aber ich habe es durchgehalten (warum bin ich nicht ohnmächtig geworden, ich staune), wieder alles rausgeholt gespült, und ein Streifen rein. Nachmittag fange die Kopfschmerzen wieder an, links! Mist! ich hab gesagt, ich bin morgen wieder auf Arbeit, abends klingen die Schmerzen ab, ich kann schlafen, ich denke ich habs geschafft.
Mittwoch, ich fühle mich, als ob ich mit einem Spaten geweckt worden bin, karnk melden, Tablette nehmen, weil die Kopfschmerzen kommen, hinlegen, 2 Stunden geschlafen, der Schmerz ist schlimmer als vorher.
Ich entscheide mich Formigran oder ähnlich zu nehmen, und siehe das es wirkt, damit habe ich nicht gerechnet.
Aber auch wieder zum Arzt, neuer Streifen, Entzündung ist wohl weg.
Morgen wieder zur Kontrolle, natürlich ist dann Ostern, aber die Praxis hat am Sonntag für Fälle wie mich auf, ich denke ich bin nun auf einem guten Weg.
Das war etwas ausführlich, aber ich weiß das man froh ist etwas darüber zu finden, Viel Glück und haltet durch!

----------


## Schlumpfine

weißheitszähne liegen sehr tief im kiefer, oft haben sie auch noch eine unmögliche form, so das es mit einfachen ziehen selten getan ist. 
die wunde ist nicht von schlechten eltern, meist ein ziemlicher krater. 
und alles, was am kopf "repariert" werden muss, macht länger probleme als an händen oder beinen. am kopf gibt es wohl mehr nerven? 
jedenfalls hab ich mir in einem jahr alle 4 weißheitszähne entfernen lassen müssen und nicht einer hat weniger als 14 tage probleme gemacht. bei 3en bekam ich eine entzündung, kein wunder, hat der mund doch unendlich viele keime, essen tut man auch, wenn dann noch wer raucht... nach jeder mahlzeit den mund ausspülen, die wundnahen zähne 2 tage in ruhe lassen, nicht putzen... antiseptische mundspülungen können da sehr hilfreich sein. kein kaffee, kein alkohol, keine zigaretten (haha, ja ich weiss) ... und kühlen, kühlen, kühlen...  
ich denke, wer sich weißheitszähne entfernen lässt muss zeit und geduld mitbringen, und bei schmerzen, die nicht auf normale mittel ansprechen muss man zur kontrolle und behandlung.  
aber alles wird gut. obwohl ich manchmal das gefühl habe, auch gezogene zähne können phantomschmerzen machen ... aber erst, wenn alles verheilt ist ... und das dauert bei weißheitszähnen schon mal bis zu einem halben jahr...  
durchhalten, ihr schafft das...

----------


## Yenin

Ich habe meine Weisheitszähne bisher nicht ziehen lassen, einfach weil ich die Behandlung und auch die Schmerzen später nicht durchmachen möchte. Habe eine sehr schlechte Wundheilung und Angst, dass mich eine solche Weisheitszahn-OP ganz schön ausknocken könnte. Aber naja, irgendwann wird mir der Zahnarzt schon sagen, ob ich mir die Zähne ziehen lassen muss, oder nicht.

----------

